# Got a New 32" LED TV Today



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2017)

Our 10+ year old bedroom TV, Samsung LCD, finally died.  Went to Best Buy today and bought a nice cheap Toshiba 32" LED, $130.  Perfect price since a lot of these types of electronics are "disposable" nowadays.  We definitely didn't want a 'Smart' TV, no desire for any extra bells and whistles or computerization....simple is better for us.  So far so good, nice picture and perfect size for our small bedroom.  We tried putting our 37" living room TV in there, and it's WAY too big.  Our small 22" kitchen TV (all were Samsung) was super small in there, but we used it for a day until we got a replacement. :magnify:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 23, 2017)

Great deal!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2017)

O.K. I'm looking for one as well.  I heard the sound on the new t.v. sets aren't as good as the old ones.

Some people are going out and buying sound bars.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 24, 2017)

That's a good deal.  My 40" that I won cost about that, too, it's an off brand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> O.K. I'm looking for one as well.  I heard the sound on the new t.v. sets aren't as good as the old ones.
> 
> Some people are going out and buying sound bars.



We haven't noticed any issues with the sound or picture, Camper.  Of course we're using it in a small room and don't really use a very loud volume.  My husband seems to have the TV on really loud sometimes when he's watching a movie, but the problem is when there's loud action like explosions, gunfire, panicked screaming...the volume is hard to take and can be heard in the other room.  But the minute the movie turns to people speaking in normal voices, they are barely heard.  So a certain volume is needed, I don't expect him to keep adjusting it according to the scene, I just want him to enjoy his movie.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2017)

I want a TV for my bedroom and this 32" sounds perfect. I checked Walmart online and if I open an online Walmart account the cost is ZERO!   I will have to buy another Roku since I gave up expensive cable long ago and stream programs from the Internet. That's only about $40.00. I think I'll do it.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> We haven't noticed any issues with the sound or picture, Camper.  Of course we're using it in a small room and don't really use a very loud volume.  My husband seems to have the TV on really loud sometimes when he's watching a movie, but the problem is when there's loud action like explosions, gunfire, panicked screaming...the volume is hard to take and can be heard in the other room.  But the minute the movie turns to people speaking in normal voices, they are barely heard.  So a certain volume is needed, I don't expect him to keep adjusting it according to the scene, I just want him to enjoy his movie.



Consider buying him a set of wireless headphones for his birthday.

They are fantastic.  You can view a movie without disturbing anyone.

The new ones make it easy.  The old one I have has a cord to the earphones that I run under the rug.

I just love it because I am hard of hearing in the first place.  Because they shut out external sounds even listening to music sounds better. And they are in stereo.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 25, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Consider buying him a set of wireless headphones for his birthday.
> 
> They are fantastic.  You can view a movie without disturbing anyone.
> 
> ...



We've got a set of those, Camper, and they're great.  I'm also a bit hard of hearing and they do a great job of helping with that.  Also, if my wife is chatting with one of our daughters or grandkids and I'm watching the ball game, you can slip on the headphones and shut off the TV volume.  Even better in the bedroom if one of you wants to drop off to sleep.  Kind of tough to do when the TV is audible.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2017)

Walmart was out of stock on that 0 dollar TV!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 25, 2017)

Great that you found what you wanted SeaBreeze. Finding items without bells and whistles is next to impossible. I can't even find a plain old mop without batteries and refills.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Walmart was out of stock on that 0 dollar TV!



I didn't think Walmart had that Toshiba.  They did have a Samsung 32" for $258., but it was a "smart" TV.


----------

